# "favorite fruit" thread



## ben909 (May 14, 2022)

"long ago when i joined there apparently was a background thing about asking people their favorite fruit, i must bring this old conflict back up somehow"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 14, 2022)

Oranges or grapes, easily.

Apples used to be a hit with me as they're locally-grown.... unfortunately I have to completely abandon apples at this point due to a fructan intolerance I discovered in the past year or two.  A shame.


----------



## ben909 (May 14, 2022)

tomatoes tend to be the most eaten on my end, although there are mangos, raspberries, and sometimes stawberries  will leave one out to bait another user in


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2022)

Applewood smoked bacon.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> tomatoes tend to be the most eaten on my end,


If we're going to play the "botanist's definition of fruit" card, throw green beans and peas onto my plate as favorites.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2022)

There are just too many good fruits. 
Tomatoes, mangos, kiwis, bananas, blueberries, raspberries, pineapple, pears, grapes, gooseberries..


----------



## Xitheon (May 15, 2022)

Raspberries with melted chocolate and clotted cream.

Decadent? Moi?


----------



## Raever (May 15, 2022)

Kiwi's are my jam.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 15, 2022)

Watermelon.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 15, 2022)

Bold of you to assume I even like fruit or vegetables.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 15, 2022)

Raspberries, blueberries, strawberries, bananas, watermelon, kiwis


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 15, 2022)

I was going to say pineapple, but then I saw that tomatoes count as a fruit.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2022)

I found out 'tomatillos' or 'husk tomatoes' exist today.

I have never seen them in the shops...what do these strange and alluring vergables taste like?


----------



## ben909 (May 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Bold of you to assume I even like fruit or vegetables.


"even if you don't like them the one you hate the least would be your favorite "


----------



## лОРИк (May 17, 2022)

*Strawberry. Yum.*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 17, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "even if you don't like them the one you hate the least would be your favorite "


If thats the case then I guess peanuts and pecans are okay if those count.


----------



## Punji (May 19, 2022)

@KimberVaile I mean apples. Gala apples.


----------



## Faustus (May 20, 2022)

If you're a wolf, apparently the answer is 'Banana'.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 20, 2022)

Faustus said:


> If you're a wolf, apparently the answer is 'Banana'.


Is grandma a fruit?


----------



## reptile logic (May 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I found out 'tomatillos' or 'husk tomatoes' exist today.
> 
> I have never seen them in the shops...what do these strange and alluring vergables taste like?


I have eaten them, but only prepared as an ingredient of some Mexican salsas.

I can't claim a favorite fruit. I like many of them.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 20, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> I have eaten them, but only prepared as an ingredient of some Mexican salsas.
> 
> I can't claim a favorite fruit. I like many of them.


Do they taste substantially different to 'normal' tomatoes?


----------



## reptile logic (May 20, 2022)

I couldn't say. Once mixed with onions, peppers, cilantro. . . they taste like 'salsa'. I've seen them used raw and roasted. My guess is that they use the fruit primarily for their firmer texture. They don't break down to seedy mush like tomatoes tend to do.

(edit: They are a staple in green salsas. I have only seen them used green)


----------



## Faustus (May 20, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Is grandma a fruit?


Mine was.


----------



## LustiTea (May 20, 2022)

I personally love crunchy green apples, pears and pineapple.


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

Raspberries.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 26, 2022)

Pineapple, lemons and limes, and green apples.


----------



## Emberfrost (May 26, 2022)

lemons and limes, blackberries, and honeydew


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 27, 2022)

We gotta have some honeydew on the list:


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 1, 2022)

Blueberries on the list too.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 1, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Blueberries on the list too.



You're not a coyote. You're a beagle.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 1, 2022)

I love oranges.
Unfortunately, so does everyone else in my family. When we buy a big pack of them, it usually doesn't last more than one or two days. 
Also, if you can, stop drinking concentrated orange juice, and try it freshly squeezed instead. The latter tastes about a million times better.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 2, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> You're not a coyote. You're a beagle.


Eh... I am a yote.... so anything that's fruity tasting, usually works for me.
--------------
Like lemons. 




They're sour usually...... but, if one makes them into lemon meringue pie, then they taste heavenly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 2, 2022)

I just remembered red currants.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 4, 2022)

japanese pear
Ate once but felt in love with taste


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2022)

Yellow apples and bananas.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 5, 2022)

Blueberry I'm not sure. Bananas, apples, cherries, strawberries, I like all of those


----------



## Frisky17532 (Jun 13, 2022)

mangosteen


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragonfruit for the looks, mangoes, strawberries, kiwis and persimmons for the taste.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 14, 2022)

Weed

I mean cucumber


----------



## Skykristal (Jun 24, 2022)

Dragon fruit and strawberries. 
For both fruits, I just like the texture. It´s soft and sweet. Well, dragon fruit actually doesn't taste like anything or just has minimal flavor but it is still very delicious.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 24, 2022)

Dragon Fruit, Mangos, Strawberries. I don't like the texture so I usually get flavored sodas of them.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 25, 2022)

Bannan


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Bannan



Green or yellow though?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 25, 2022)

Gween


----------



## IraBrad (Nov 7, 2022)

I like different fruits, fruits in general. However, I don't like bananas. Choosing only one fruit is hard for me. I guess it would be apple.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 7, 2022)

I do eat a lot of apples for a chocolate wolf


----------



## Andreas (Nov 9, 2022)

I like apples the most I guess. Actually, I like many fruits. That's why I can easily follow a fruit diet like this to detox my body and feel pleased. Nevertheless, apples is the best option if choose only one fruit because it's more universal IMHO. And if I had to choose only one fruit, apples I could eat all the time.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 10, 2022)

Watermelon in season in huge quantities
Cranberry


----------



## PanthersForFun (Nov 19, 2022)

Watermelon


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2022)

There is so much to like about fruit. If we’re talking straight up probably something with softer flesh and is sweet like grapes or mango or peaches. But cooked into food would totally be citrus. I don’t like apples or bananas or cherries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2022)

I haven't been able to find cherries or fresh figs in the US yet. Maybe the shops here are more seasonal, or maybe they never have them. 
I miss figs. :{

Muhammed thought they cured gout and haemorrhoids, apparently. Shine on your crazy diamond.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 22, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I haven't been able to find cherries or fresh figs in the US yet. Maybe the shops here are more seasonal, or maybe they never have them.
> I miss figs. :{
> 
> Muhammed thought they cured gout and haemorrhoids, apparently. Shine on your crazy diamond.


how big are the stores you shop at, i can often find those, even if they are often processed or packaged in some way


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> how big are the stores you shop at, i can often find those, even if they are often processed or packaged in some way



Standard supermarkets. They have dried figs in at the moment, but not fresh ones. 
I saw fresh ones at a farmer's market in October but they were kinda crumby and they were like $8.99 for just 4.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 23, 2022)

pretty much... i will check if they are fresh around me some time later


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 23, 2022)

ben909 said:


> pretty much... i will check if they are fresh around me some time later



If you cut an X in the top of them you can put honey in and put them in the oven. :}

I used to do that when I made tagine.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 3, 2022)

wonders if lemons count as a fruit if they sre used in processed juice form and in a plastic container that may of expired


----------

